# UAD - navigating to the plugins you own



## davidson (Nov 3, 2020)

The fact UAD force feeds you all of their plugins when you're just trying to select one that you own drives me bonkers. Is there an easier way around this other than going through your plugin folder and deleting all the ones you don't own after each update?


----------



## G.Poncelet (Nov 3, 2020)

What’s your DAW ?
In Logic this is easy to do, you can create custom folders (e.g. « Reverb », « distorsion », « EQ », « Dynamics » or « UAD ») 
So you could only put the UAD plugins you actually own in a dedicated folder. I hope this helps


----------



## davidson (Nov 3, 2020)

@G.Poncelet I used to use custom folders (I use logic too) but found I preferred leaving plugs in their default vendor folders - weird I know, but thank you for the suggestion! I may end up doing that for UAD if there isn't an easier way of hiding plugs I don't own.


----------



## zvenx (Nov 3, 2020)

Every update I go thru the ones I have license for and manually removing the ones I don't have....Delete Mono, Delete AU, Delete AAX.
Go to PC, repeat (well except AU), but both 32 and 64 bit.

I have stopped buying UAD plugins because of this and only update when I really must.

rsp


----------



## Bear Market (Nov 3, 2020)

davidson said:


> @G.Poncelet I used to use custom folders (I use logic too) but found I preferred leaving plugs in their default vendor folders - weird I know, but thank you for the suggestion! I may end up doing that for UAD if there isn't an easier way of hiding plugs I don't own.



Then you can simply go into the plug-in manager and untick the "use" boxes for the plugs you don't want to use.


----------



## davidson (Nov 3, 2020)

@Bear Market To be honest, I don't even know which of their plugins is included in the bundle I own. I can go cross reference (which is what I'll do) and disable the ones I don't own, but it really shouldn't be this tricky IMO. Maybe I'm moaning about nothing as no-one else really seems to have an issue with it according to google, but UAD shouldn't force users to download and install their full library.


----------



## Garlu (Nov 4, 2020)

There used to be a an app "Hide & Seek".








Want To Hide Your UAD Plugins - Hide & Seek App App | Production Expert


If you are a UAD plug-ins user it can be a little frustrating when you have to wade through the entire plug-ins list to get to the ones you have a license for. There is now a neat solution to this called Hide & Seek UAD Plugins. This is a free to download software utility that allows you to




www.pro-tools-expert.com





Installers:
http://sheepbox.ddns.net:8445

There is also a script:








GitHub - jondkinney/UAD-Hide-And-Seek-Script: Allow for the automated hiding of unauthorized UAD Plugins


Allow for the automated hiding of unauthorized UAD Plugins - GitHub - jondkinney/UAD-Hide-And-Seek-Script: Allow for the automated hiding of unauthorized UAD Plugins




github.com


----------



## GNP (Nov 4, 2020)

in cubase you can simply type in the name of the plugin at the top bar and it'll automatically scroll to it.


----------



## davidson (Nov 4, 2020)

Garlu said:


> There used to be a an app "Hide & Seek".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, that looks perfect!


----------



## anp27 (Nov 4, 2020)

Bear Market said:


> Then you can simply go into the plug-in manager and untick the "use" boxes for the plugs you don't want to use.



This is the way I do it too. It wasn't always this way but Logic is smart now, even after I update the UAD software it remembers the plugins I deselected under "Use" so I don't have to keep deselecting them in the Plugin Manager anymore. Same with Console. It's really not that big of a deal.


----------



## davidson (Nov 4, 2020)

anp27 said:


> This is the way I do it too. It wasn't always this way but Logic is smart now, even after I update the UAD software it remembers the plugins I deselected under "Use" so I don't have to keep deselecting them in the Plugin Manager anymore. Same with Console. It's really not that big of a deal.



Ah, good to hear logic remembers even after updates now. I might give that a shot first then, thanks.


----------

